# mmr and school



## princessellie

i hope this is the right place for this

ive decided not to get leyla or naomie their mmr, however, someone told me today that kids who havent had mmr are not allowed to go to school??? wtf?? i was hoping to homeschool anyways but obv that might not end up happening for whatever reason, i dont know, i guess i just want to ask if anyone has not given their child the mmr and how they have dealt with their schooling?

x


----------



## coccyx

Rubbish, not compulsory to give them the MMR. No need to worry


----------



## Laura2919

I personally am against the whole not vaccinating your children but I dont think they arent allowed to go to school. I have never heard that before. Check with your council though.


----------



## tallybee

Nope, that's tosh. It is not compulsory to have the MMR or any other jabs :)


----------



## princessellie

oh thats good then, thanks :) x


----------



## tallybee

In fact most authorities aren't brilliantly happy about homeschooling - they'd rather have kids in schools. So something like a jab isn't gonna stop you sending them x


----------



## holly2234

I dont think it matters for schools. But i have heard them asking university students and then asking them to have it if they havent already. That could have just been during an epidemic though so probably nothing to worry about long term either :flower:


----------



## mommyof3co

Very interesting that it isn't required for schools over there. It is here but states have exemptions (it varies from state to state but they all have medical in case you are allergic to the ingredients or something like that). We have to fill out an exemption and have it notarized every 2yrs to update the boys files and so they can still be in school


----------



## Laura2919

I dont know much about homeschooling but I definitely havent heard about not being allowed into schools.


----------



## sophxx

it was on tv that there thinking about bringing in this rule a few weeks back maybe thats what the person heard ? x


----------



## princessellie

ah yeh maybe, i hope they dont :wacko: or at least i hope they bring back single injections instead x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

my LO's school have never asked I dont think. My son didnt have the boosters


----------



## Mummy2B21

Why wouldnt you give your child the jabs?


----------



## princessellie

why WOULD you? :)


----------



## jackiea85

A friend of mine didn't give her kids the MMR and her son got into school with no problems so as far as I know you should be fine :) x


----------



## princessellie

thanks babe x


----------



## MrsRabbit

Laws are different here but I had to write a letter stating why I was refusing [strongly held religious belief] and it was put on file with the school nurse. I have to write one every year and once DD is in school I will have to write one for her as well.

When British people say jabs I can't help but picture some crazy person running at someone with a needle.


----------



## Mumof42009

They ask you on the forms you fill in for school, but if you put a note on there as to why then can't see it being a problem. My ds can't have his because of medical reasons x


----------



## Mummy2B21

I was asking a genuine question as to why in general people wouldnt give there child the jabs as ive never thought to evan question not giving my baby the jabs lol. Or is it something you dont belive in? Im not being rude ive just never known anyone not to have it is why im asking.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Dw hun ive just done a little search and now understand why i never knew there were risks from mmr vaccine always thought was safe as everyone ive known has always had it :/
Whats the odds of catching mmr anyway?


----------



## princessellie

ah right, sorry babes, thought you were being snotty, ive just come on, blame hormones :haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

i heard (i dno if its mmr) but it dangerous to children who are at risk to be mixing with un vaccinated children.. so in a sense not vaccinating ure perfectly healthy child could put a less well child at risk ... 

i think it should be a rule tho yeah but as it stands ure child can go to school x


----------



## Serene123

We do not live in a dictatorship. How would you like it if you HAD to breastfeed, you HAD to use a dummy, and your rights were taken away from you?

No you don't have to vaccinate your children if you don't want to. You make an informed decision and don't let people bully you into it.


----------



## Tegans Mama

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> i heard (i dno if its mmr) but it dangerous to children who are at risk to be mixing with un vaccinated children.. so in a sense not vaccinating ure perfectly healthy child could put a less well child at risk ...
> 
> i think it should be a rule tho yeah but as it stands ure child can go to school x

This is true, I have VERY strong views AGAINST vaccinating so Ellie please don't think I am being a bitch :lol: and if Tegan was healthy she would NOT be vaccinated but she has additional health needs and her mixing with children who are not vaccinated could be dangerous for her. From the point of view of the parent of a child who is already ill, you not vaccinating your child could put mine in a compromised position (if that makes sense?) BUT from the opposite end of the scale, the parent I would be were Tegan not already at risk, vaccinations are disgusting and why do people routinely allow their children to be pumped full of the crap they are made of...

I know in some private nurserys it is in the "rules" that your child is vax'ed. I do think it will be bought into schools shortly. I don't agree with it at all.


----------



## oOKayOo

Serene123 said:


> We do not live in a dictatorship. How would you like it if you HAD to breastfeed, you HAD to use a dummy, and your rights were taken away from you?
> 
> No you don't have to vaccinate your children if you don't want to. You make an informed decision and don't let people bully you into it.

True but would any of those examples potentially harm another child? Whereas not taking the jab is putting potential sick children in risk, not to mention healthy.

to the OP - 
Im not bashing , its completly your choice , just thought i'd point that out :) ive heard a few children pass from this horrible illness due to not being vaccinated or they were already sick but a child not vaccinated did pass it. So im completly firm on getting vaccinated.

So i can see why they would want to bring this into school , it may be compleltly ok for you not to vaccinate , but it can be potentially dangerous to everyone elses children if you know what i mean? So im not sure but i'd be surprised if they didnt bring them into school , although if you are going through with homeschool it wouldnt matter :)


----------



## Laura2919

My girls have had every single jab. Not because they were 10 weeks early because I believe they are given for a reason. 
I dont agree with people not vaccinating but at the end of the day it is their choice. 
I wouldnt want to be forced into doing something. I do however think it does potentially put children already suffering from an illness at a greater risk. 

Did you find out in the end about the schools in your area? 

I would contact the council if not. 
I have just applied for the twins school nursery placement and in May I will see if any of those questions are asked they werent on the application.


----------



## AppleBlossom

I don't understand why people don't vaccinate their children either but hey ho. Measles is actually making a massive comeback at the minute. Your child might seem healthy but they are putting other children at risk in places like schools. Don't think it affects whether they can attend school or not


----------



## princessellie

see on one hand im really worried if either of them do get them and die, i'll feel awful obviously, or if they do get it and pass it on :( but ive read about the effects of getting the MMR and im scared to risk it :( cant win either way i dont think x


----------



## Twiglet

Caitlyn had hers delayed and really declined quickly, she had a rash, she stopped walking for two weeks, she stopped speaking and was a very clingy little girl. I'm glad she's had it done though as we interact with other babies a fair bit and I'd hate if she got mumps and passed it onto a boy or if she got measles and passed it onto another baby so I've taken ever preventative measure possible.

Schools will let your child go to school without it, you just fill in the form with a reason as to why you've not had them done. They wont question it :)


----------



## princessellie

how long did she have it delayed for? thats my other option x


----------



## AppleBlossom

I get what you mean Ellie. The reason I gave it was that side effects were extremely rare. G never had any. Knowing she would be vaccinated against diseases which can be fatal especially in young children, outweighed the "risks." not everyone feels that way though obviously. I think measles is making a comeback because of the increase in people refusing to give their children the mmr. But you can't force someone into giving their child a vaccination so if they decide against it, imo, it's putting their own childrens life at risk as well as others. That said, I'm sure there are genuine reasons as to why people don't allow their children to be vaccinated which is fair enough. It's a free country so they're entitled to make their own decisions


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I had mixed views on MMR, but decided to vaccinate because the "pros" outweighed the "cons" for me, my brother had rubella and was extremely ill from it. I can see why others refuse it though, make the decision thats best for you and your family x


----------



## Twiglet

Only 4 months, I'd have delayed it for longer but I wanted her done when Liam was off so he could take her...she also had suspected measles [a rash that was bumpy] at one point so I did it sooner.


----------



## indy and lara

Schools are not able to stop children starting school if they don't have the MMR.

All I would ever ask is that if your child does have measles or any other contagious disease, please let the school know. It sounds obvious but so many parents never tell the school and as a result, vulnerable people can be exposed. Not just children but staff too. This is close to my heart as a child I taught had slapped cheek when I was pg but she did not think she should tell us as she presumed I was past when it mattered in my pg. I wasn't. I had a high risk pregnancy due to my history and I was not immune. My consultant signed me off work immediately to remove me from the situation but I would otherwise have continued to be exposed without ever knowing and the outcome of that could have been fatal for my daughter.


----------



## princessellie

good point, i'll remember that x


----------



## flibbrtygibbt

in the United States a child has to have certain vaccines to go to public school.
the MMR is one of them
so is Chicken Pox (which I just think is wrong but law requires I send them to school so what amd I gonna do?)


----------

